# Mass building diet



## tbone2213 (May 20, 2014)

Not looking to cut at all right now but also not looking to spend tons of money food either. Would like a cheaper meal plan that will help me with bulking up. If anyone knows of anything i could look at or would just like to give me a diet plan that would be great. Thanks all.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 20, 2014)

Ground beef and brown rice and a glass of milk 4-6 times a day


----------



## Azog (May 20, 2014)

Rice, oatmeal, potatoes, eggs, ground beef and chicken thighs are all cheap. Snag some frozen veggies when they are on sale, too.


----------



## don draco (May 21, 2014)

Some foods to consider (including those already mentioned).. 

Rice, potatoes, sweet potatoes, oats, lentils, ground beef, steak, chicken, tilapia, salmon, eggs, greek yogurt, whole milk, olive oil, coconut oil, natural peanut/almond butter, bananas ( & other fruits.. I prefer them pre / post w/o ), vegetables, etc.  

I try to have almost all of the above in my household at all times.


----------



## losieloos (May 21, 2014)

McDonald's dollar menu bro.


----------



## RJ (May 21, 2014)

Lean meat of any kind. White rice. Red kidney beans. Awesome. Cheap. Gets you big.

Don't forget to lift heavy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 21, 2014)

Get a rotisserie chicken at the supermarket and eat one everyday. Wash it down with a couple double cheeseburgers.


----------



## JAXNY (May 21, 2014)

The Ethiopians have a cheap diet plan.


----------



## mistah187 (May 21, 2014)

I put this in a thread the other day but , look up big on a budget on you tube. It has two versions one with the ox and then some other dude. Great general starting place to get big on 50 bux a week which is dirt cheap.


----------



## mistah187 (May 21, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MNctsEFp7Zs


----------



## mistah187 (May 21, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-8pC1l_FegM


----------



## Seeker (May 21, 2014)

Squats and milk.


----------



## ezy424 (May 21, 2014)

Eat eat eat eat eat every ting burger pizza and  every ting ealse


----------



## powermaster (May 21, 2014)

I was told to eat eat eat not to worry about counting calories . It worked for me


----------

